# Travelling through the countryside to Tunnel.



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We arrive at Holyhead at 16.30. (Tue)

We travel on the A5 to Shrewsbury, staying at Oxon Hall Caravan Park.

Next day (Wed) we travel to High Wycombe staying at Homefarm Camping Park.

Traveling down (weather permitting) through Ludlow, Leominster, Worchester, Oxford and on to the M40.

(Thu) Then on the M25/M20 to Folkestone.

What should we be looking for in scenery, nice area and villages. Not too interested on this trip to visit big towns.
Thanks for help.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Nora+Neil said:


> Traveling down (weather permitting) through Ludlow, Leominster, Worchester, Oxford and on to the M40.


That will be through the Cotswolds, Stow-on-the-Wold, Bourton-on-the-Water, Chipping Norton and Burford might all be worth a visit and not far off a direct line between Worcester and Oxford.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you have time,a park and ride trip into the Oxford Uni quarter,if self catering good car/van park Oxford services M40,then look for the Red kites,Stockenchurch cutting. M25,Heathrow airport,get skid marks on your roof from low flyers LOL, then depending what time and which way you go,there is Leeds castle or the Tunnel museum to nip and see. There is bound to be more and better things than this to see,but i am usually on automatic pilot and apart from the Oxford Uni,the other places are just weigh marks,most of all enjoy yourselves,and a safe journey to you.
Jented.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My advice to avoid a lot of hassle on the M25 would be to take the anti-clockwise M25 route to Dover as follows:

From M40 at High Wycombe (J4) take the A404 (Maidenhead bypass) to the M4 (J8) then go West one junction to A329M through Bracknell and then A322 signposted for M3, crossing over the M3 at Bagshot and continuing along the A322 until you meet the A3 at Guildford. Take the A3 (London) and join the M25 at J10 towards Gatwick.

It sounds a bit complicated but it's mostly fast dual carriageway and will avoid the regular "car park" sections of the M25.


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi

Take the park and ride bus from oxen hall into shrewsbury a nice town with good mix of old buildings and interesting shopping with plenty of bars and restaurants also try and take time in ludlow the par and ride has no barriers for motorhome exclusion. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Your trip will bring you to my neck of the woods so if you are travelling next Wednesday my recommendations are :

From Worcester use the A44 passing through The Vale of Evesham where you should look out for some of the orchards of Plum blossom which should be showing after all the sun we are getting, watch out for the roadside farm shops, some will be selling fresly cut local "gras" ( the best asparagus in the world :wink: ) Then on to Broadway which you should detour through by getting off the main route ( it is by-passed by the main road). leaving Broadway you will climb Fish hill, this is the edge of the Cotswold escarpment and for a short break take the right turn at the top and visit Broadway Tower it is a quite narrow road to the Tower but room to park and turn around at the country park.

Then onwards where you will need to decide between staying on the A44 through Bourton on the Hill, Moreton in Marsh, Chipping Norton and Woodstock or branching off to the right at the end of "Five Mile Drive" on to the A424 through Stow on the Wold and Burford. All of these Cotswold small towns and villages are worth seeing and if you can stop a while all the better.

If you take the A44 route then another interesting place we often take a break at is > The Rollright Stones <. There is a lay by right by the stones and it is rarely too busy to stop... it is just off the main route but worth a visit.

Mike


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

When you get off the ferry you will, of course, be travelling through Snowdonia with all its scenic glory. The views will calm down a bit through Shropshire although it is at its worst rolling country-side and, to my way of thinking, at its best around Church Stretton where you will have some rather nice hills on either side of you.

The whole bit on the A49 between Shrewsbury and Leominster is, to many, a pretty ride; winding and often slow because of the agricultural traffic, but attractive all the same.

I suspect that you will then pick up the A44 that will take you through the picturesque Vale of Evesham to Chipping Norton passed Blenheim Palace and on to Oxford. I find the views on this road rural and pleasant.

Then it's a short run down the M40 to your second camp site. As somebody else said, watch for the Red Kites - there are usually loads of them. they were re-introduced into England a few years back from a sanctuary not far from the site that you will be satying on.

I think that your choice of route to this point is a good one and hope you enjoy it too. You will pass through plenty of pretty villages along the way

From there on the route you choose is going to be hard work compared with what has gone before. I've not tried Gaspode's route but I can understand why he suggested it (might try it myself some time). On the other hand if you like bridges then the Dartford crossing might be of interest.

From London onwards I only know motorway routes to the Tunnel or Dover so can't help much there.

Anyway, have a good one.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Stanner/Jented/gaspode/batchpatch/spykal/cronkle

We have decide on our route as far as Guildford anyways taking in some of the villages and town that you recommenced on this trip and on the return in July. Thanks to all.

So its A5 from Holyhead to Shrewsbury.A49 to Leominstner, A44 to Worcester/ Evesham/Chipping Norton/Oxford to M40 to High Wycombe and A 404/M4/A329/A322 to Guildford.

gaspode

Is there any other road we could take from Guildford without going to the M25. (cross country) To Folkestone.

spykal
Looking forward to passing through the area with the roadside farm shops.

Thanks again.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Is there any other road we could take from Guildford without going to the M25. (cross country) To Folkestone.


There are always alternatives but it just depends how quickly you want to get there.
One way to stay off the M25 a little longer would be to take the A25 out of Guildford via Shere and Abinger Hammer to Dorking and Redhill, joining the M25 at J6 (Godstone) or even continue as far as the start of the M26 at Sevenoaks if you really hate motorways. It's quite a pretty route and follows the line of the M25 for most of the way.
Stop off at the pretty village of Shere for half an hour and a cream tea (but beware the narrow roads if you turn off the A25) then if you have time, drive up to the top of Box Hill just East of Dorking. There's a car park and cafe on the top and the views are stunning. Another good attraction at Dorking is Denbies Vineyard where they have a good restaurant and conduct regular tours http://www.denbiesvineyard.co.uk/ Further East there are some nice pubs for lunch around Bletchingley just before you join the M25 at J6 (after avoiding the junction for Gatwick).


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any other road we could take from Guildford without going to the M25. (cross country) To Folkestone.
> ...


Gaspode.
Think we will stick to M25 from Guildford. Thanks again. See you in Germany.


----------

